
Funding Innovation - tortilla
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2010/01/funding_innovation.php
======
aaronblohowiak
The population that received grants in the 80's is still receiving grants in
the oughts. The problem is that it is doing so at the exclusion of the younger
population.

